# Bacon weave issues



## rednecksmoker (Feb 17, 2011)

I have done many fatties since learing about them here.  Everytime, I have an issue with the weave and wrapping the ends of the fattie. The ends are loose and do not form around the ends.  Does anyone have any tips on how to correct this?  I'm not sure if I'm using too much bacon.  Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 17, 2011)

Check out this wiki

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 17, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Check out this wiki
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/fatty-rolling-by-silverwolf636


Thanks!  Looks like I may be using too much bacon when I lay out my weave. I appreciate the info!


----------



## arnie (Feb 17, 2011)

I have seen some posts where the fatty is rolled 45⁰ to the bacon weave.

I tried it once but it bunched up and looked bad.

Does anyone have any tips on how to roll a fatty 45⁰ to the bacon weave and have a nice smooth looking weave?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

The key to have a nice tightly rolled fattie is when you wrap it in the sausage wrap it tight in saran wrap & twist the ends spinning it in your hands. Then when you wrap that in the bacon weave do the same, refrigerate for an hour or so. It will pull the ends in tight & the bacon will stay tight against the fattie when you take it out. There are several tutorials here on rolling one, just go to the search box & type in "fattie".

Al


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> The key to have a nice tightly rolled fattie is when you wrap it in the sausage wrap it tight in saran wrap & twist the ends spinning it in your hands. Then when you wrap that in the bacon weave do the same, refrigerate for an hour or so. It will pull the ends in tight & the bacon will stay tight against the fattie when you take it out. There are several tutorials here on rolling one, just go to the search box & type in "fattie".
> 
> Al


Thanks Al.  I am able to get the fattie tightly rolled.  And I also do the refrigerate to help firm everything up.  Even with the plastic wrap, the weave still doesn't seem right.  Maybe I'm to much of a perfectionist.  Maybe it's the beverages I consume too!  I'll definitely take a look at the tutorials again and maybe slow down too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2011)

You got it all wrong Redneck. The more you drink the better they look!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2011)

Weave it, smoke it,cut it up and send pictures to us!!

 Don't let a bit of funkiness ruin yer day!!!

 Fatties!! Yummm!!!!

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> You got it all wrong Redneck. The more you drink the better they look!




 Ahhh!  I see now.  I need to increase my intake of weaving fluids!  Got it!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 18, 2011)

REDNECKSMOKER said:


> Ahhh!  I see now.  I need to increase my intake of weaving fluids!  Got it!


Ahhh yes... i think they may have left that out of the tutorial... Thats a mandatory on all smokes!

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## que-ball (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't get too close to the edge of your sausage with the fillings, then the totsie-roll twist in saran wrap should tighten it right up on the ends.

Don't forget the qview, so we can see how you are doing it now, and you can get more specific advice.


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 18, 2011)

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> Ahhh yes... i think they may have left that out of the tutorial... Thats a mandatory on all smokes!
> 
> CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!


Must have skipped that page in the tutorial!  Will definitely up the intake on the suds.

CHEERS!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Arnie said:


> I have seen some posts where the fatty is rolled 45⁰ to the bacon weave.
> 
> I tried it once but it bunched up and looked bad.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to roll a fatty 45⁰ to the bacon weave and have a nice smooth looking weave?




 I use the plastic to help roll the fattie, I tuck as I roll...  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/02/bacon-weave.html    Also start making my weave in the center, it keeps the weave tighter.


----------



## arnie (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Cowgirl, you make it look simple.

I use the plastic to help roll the fatty also, but when I try to roll the fatty diagonally in the bacon weave I haven’t been able to roll it smoothly.

The bacon always seems to bunch and clump up


----------



## jbswasilla (Feb 20, 2011)

I drink there for I weave or is it I weave there for I drink?

I better pop open a beer and think about this

????????????????


----------

